# How many shrimp should I aim for in my tank?



## maj74 (4 Feb 2021)

So the tank is: 80cm x 40cm x 45cm - about 144 litres volume (120 litres water allowing for substrate and hardscape)

Planting is a carpet of Hemianthus Callitrichoides and Eleocharis Parvula (the EP to be added in the coming week)

Currently has 5 Amano shrimp - several years old, left from my old tank.

I am about to add 20 Crystal Bee shrimp.

Is this enough - should I aim to add more to keep this size tank clean?

Is there a danger of the Amano predating on the smaller Crystal Bees?

Cheers


----------



## Nick potts (4 Feb 2021)

20 is a good starting point, hopefully in time and given the right parameters they will start to breed.

The amano shrimp will not predate on them or the babies and I would a few more amanos if it were me as I find them better cleaners

Edit to add, how old is the tank? crystals need a more mature setup to really thrive.


----------



## maj74 (4 Feb 2021)

Nick potts said:


> 20 is a good starting point, hopefully in time and given the right parameters they will start to breed.
> 
> The amano shrimp will not predate on them or the babies and I would a few more amanos if it were me as I find them better cleaners
> 
> Edit to add, how old is the tank? crystals need a more mature setup to really thrive.


It's had water in it for a month with just 5 cardinals and the 5 amano to help cycle. A proportion of the substrate (added 3 weeks ago) came from the old tank.


----------



## Nick potts (4 Feb 2021)

maj74 said:


> It's had water in it for a month with just 5 cardinals and the 5 amano to help cycle. A proportion of the substrate (added 3 weeks ago) came from the old tank.


If it where me i would be waiting another month or so before adding any caridina shrimp, like crystals etc, but I may be being over cautious.


----------



## alto (4 Feb 2021)

Amano shrimp do sometimes prey upon Neocaridina (previous ukaps discussions and some linked video), I don’t imagine Caridina species would be an exception

While it’s tempting to assume this may only happen in situations where food is scarce, this doesn’t seem to be the case
And some of the Amano type shrimp can be very aggressive to small fish and other shrimp (personal observation on multiple occasions; unfortunately these are all that local shops have in as “Amano” shrimp - they are recognizably different species, I just don’t bother arguing the identification with lfs staff any longer)

As for number of Caridina sp shrimp for this size tank, I’d suggest 50, but then assuming tank conditions are suitable, you’ll eventually have rather more than the original 20 
Neocaridina often begin breeding within a few weeks, Caridina often take a few months to settle in 
Buying egg laden females is useful if you have problems identifying male/female shrimp, but often the eggs fail to make it to fullterm, or the young fail to thrive (factors such as shipping stress, adjustment to quite different water parameters, environment stress etc contribute)


----------



## maj74 (4 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> Amano shrimp do sometimes prey upon Neocaridina (previous ukaps discussions and some linked video), I don’t imagine Caridina species would be an exception
> 
> While it’s tempting to assume this may only happen in situations where food is scarce, this doesn’t seem to be the case
> And some of the Amano type shrimp can be very aggressive to small fish and other shrimp (personal observation on multiple occasions; unfortunately these are all that local shops have in as “Amano” shrimp - they are recognizably different species, I just don’t bother arguing the identification with lfs staff any longer)
> ...



Cool thanks.

I shall start in a while with 20 (+ the 5 Amano) and see what happens. I won't rush to add more.


----------



## Nick potts (4 Feb 2021)

alto said:


> Amano shrimp do sometimes prey upon Neocaridina (previous ukaps discussions and some linked video), I don’t imagine Caridina species would be an exception
> 
> While it’s tempting to assume this may only happen in situations where food is scarce, this doesn’t seem to be the case
> And some of the Amano type shrimp can be very aggressive to small fish and other shrimp (personal observation on multiple occasions; unfortunately these are all that local shops have in as “Amano” shrimp - they are recognizably different species, I just don’t bother arguing the identification with lfs staff any longer)
> ...


I don't think this is all that common.

I keep amano shrimp in all my 15ltr breeding tanks and have never witnessed predation. I do feed daily whether or not that makes a difference I don't know.


----------

